# ICHF Personal Protection Conference



## terrylamar (Apr 15, 2011)

I will be there, will anyone else?


----------



## terrylamar (Apr 16, 2011)

We completed the first day.  Instruction was from 0900 to 1630.  They are using a new format for the demonstration and participation sections.  

GM Pellegrini, demonstrats a technique and we practice it.  Master Gridley, then takes over and refines our techniques by demonstrating, exactly, what pressure points we are targeting, using the techniques GM Pellegrini previously demonstrated.  We practice this refined technique, then Master Rivas jumps in and gives us a "what if your technique fails and you end up on the ground" senario.  This isn't ground fighting, but ground survival, get back on your feet as soon as possible.

There were several "break out" clinic after lunch, Masters Clinic, Ground Survival and Flashlight Self Defense.  You were free to attend whichever you chose.  I participated in the Flashlight Self Defense and Masters Clinics.

I am tired, it was a long day.  I am sore from getting taken to the ground and getting up so much.  We have one more day tomorrow.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Apr 22, 2011)

Sounds like a great conference!  Glad to see you posting again!

Daniel


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 22, 2011)

Sounds like a great time


----------



## Faelin (Apr 27, 2011)

This was a great conference. My wife and I attended both days of the conference and were able to receive our Black Belts from GMP. We both learned a lot, and with combining pressure points and ground into the core of the lessons it allowed us to really see how to apply this new knowledge in a variety of ways. I can't wait until next year.


----------



## MJS (Apr 27, 2011)

Sounds like a great time!  Thanks for the review. 

And faelin...congrats to you and your wife on your black belts.


----------

